# PIP award



## Andrew mcdonald (Dec 19, 2017)

hi all, my 16 year old son with type 1 diabetes has just applied for pip from DLA and been refused? Any idea if this is standard or should he appeal?

Andrew


----------



## Amigo (Dec 19, 2017)

Andrew mcdonald said:


> hi all, my 16 year old son with type 1 diabetes has just applied for pip from DLA and been refused? Any idea if this is standard or should he appeal?
> 
> Andrew



The refusal rate is high but it’s always worth appealing if the criteria is met. In honesty, not many diabetics qualify unless there’s significant and additional issues. Is there a reason he needs a high degree of help or supervision to manage his control?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 19, 2017)

Sadly this is very common, the criteria for PIP is very different to DLA. The only young people I know who have been awarded PIP have very significant learning or physical disabilities and are completely dependent on others for their care


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 19, 2017)

If it's just diabetes he is claiming PIP for then it's very rare to get it. Your son is considered old enough to look after himself in the eyes of the people that make the decisions.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 20, 2017)

Would it not be difficult to obtain even if below 16, as parents would be preparing meals and doing all the normal parenting with a non-diabetic child anyway.......

always worth an appeal though.....good luck....


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 20, 2017)

Given that most adults with diabetes live perfectly normal lives unhindered by their condition, it is hardly surprising the DWP said no. That said, if he has learning difficulties and needs help with medication and other aspects of daily living, then an appeal is worthwhile. If he only needs help with medication, that isn’t enough “points”.


----------



## Flo15 (Dec 20, 2017)

Pip is difficult to get and a much different form to the Dla form. My son gets pip as he has autism, severe anxiety and selective mutism and he needs me to help or do things for him for nearly every aspect of his life everyday including his medication etc.If your son needs help with medications, isn't able to prepare a meal etc then it could be worth appealing. You could contact a disability advice centre to see if an appeal would be worthwhile and they would be able to support you with that. Good luck .


----------



## Amigo (Dec 20, 2017)

Here’s a very good explanatory article which includes a self assessment. It’s useful to do it but be aware the assessors will probably award less than a quarter of the points you think are warranted! What’s more they’ll be little sense to their reasoning.

https://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/personal-independence-payment-pip


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 20, 2017)

Interesting how the Government regard 16 year olds as minors in other respects, need to stay in education, can't claim JSA, can't vote etc.....unless they claim DLA, then suddenly they are transfered into the adult world of PIP


----------

